# FreeBSD 9.2RC3 KVM guest NAT gateway



## Agostinho (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi FreeBSD gurus,

I have a bsd FreeBSD 9.2-RC3 KVM guest as the NAT gateway. The problem is that when I do a speed test I get a download speed of 0.13 Mbps and upload 9 Mbps. Tested with ipfw and pf. With RedHat I get the same download and upload. I'm using the virtio drivers. If you use a physical machine as the gateway it does not have this problem. I used a standard installation.

Any idea?


Agostinho


----------



## SirDice (Sep 6, 2013)

Try turning off TSO on the interfaces.

`# ifconfig vtnet0 -tso`


----------



## Agostinho (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks @SirDice, but it doesn't change anything.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 6, 2013)

If you get the same slow speeds with a RedHat guest the issue is most likely with the virtualization software.


----------



## gnoma (Sep 22, 2013)

Aloha,

What are your physical NICs?

And is this speedtest.net? Or it's a local network file transfer?


----------



## Agostinho (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi @gnoma,

I have Interl Gigabit Ethernet Network Driver. That is  speedtest.net. With Linux as gateway (NAT), everything works great. I want to use Linux only as a KVM Hypervisor. I have already freebsd FreeBSD and Samba 4 as AD and Freebsd FreeBSD and Samba 3.6 as fileserver. Everything works ok. Now I want to replace a physical gateway (freebsd FreeBSD) with one virtualized, but I find this little problem.

I always prefer the use of Freebsd FreeBSD but if I can't resolve this little problem I must forward with Linux.

Thanks.

Agostinho


----------

